# My pups posing



## Richelle (Jun 7, 2008)

My poor dogs have had so many photos taken since I've been trying out new lenses. These were taken the other day with a Canon 50mm F1.4. C &C are welcomed!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 7, 2008)

Honestly?
I think those are good.

Do you have the exif info on them?

I have a Nikon and a 50 mm f1.8 lens, and I'd love to know what your aperture was set at.

Also, did you do any PP to them?


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like both of these...but the last one is so cool, neat perspective, great eyes.


Hope you don't mind but here is the EXIF data
1.  Shutter 1/200, Aperture F1.4, ISO 100.  50mm Focal
2.  Shutter 1/30, Aperture F1.4, ISO 200.  50mm Focal


----------



## Richelle (Jun 7, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> Honestly?
> I think those are good.
> 
> Do you have the exif info on them?
> ...


 
Thanks! I think  the first question was answered by Lockwood (thanks) as for PP I used a few actions from Totally Rad Actions. To be honest, I really don't know much about photoshop. I just use these actions (46 in all) and it seems to save alot of time. I think the first picture probably took less than 5 minutes. Check out their website... they have some really cool actions.


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the "I'm not looking at you " pose in #1. 

Got a dog like that too.. never let's me take her picture


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute dogs!  I like the pictures, the first one is awesome though almost like it is telling a story or waiting for someone to get home.


----------



## Flora (Jun 13, 2008)

I just love the effects....the first one looks heavenly.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 14, 2008)

I, for one, will probably never like vignetting in photos. The more I see it added to photos, the more strongly I feel how I don't like it. But that is a purely personal observation and has nothing to do with the photos as such. So don't mind me. 

As to the second: it looks like the dog is looking up from some mass it is sitting in with only its nose and eye managing to poke through that mass (of blurriness really). The effect - to my mind - is more funny than anything else. Sure, it also is interesting to look at, but I am not sure I'd choose such a wide open aperture at all times. It may be a good playing tool though ...


----------



## Richelle (Jun 14, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I, for one, will probably never like vignetting in photos. The more I see it added to photos, the more strongly I feel how I don't like it. But that is a purely personal observation and has nothing to do with the photos as such. So don't mind me.
> 
> As to the second: it looks like the dog is looking up from some mass it is sitting in with only its nose and eye managing to poke through that mass (of blurriness really). The effect - to my mind - is more funny than anything else. Sure, it also is interesting to look at, but I am not sure I'd choose such a wide open aperture at all times. It may be a good playing tool though ...


 
Thanks for your honest opinion although I don't really agree with it. =) I like the effect on the first photo...it doesn't work with every photo but I think it helps tell a story with that one.

As for the second photo, I kind of agree. At first I though it looked weird... you can't even see her ears. I do like how the focus is on her eyes though... it tells alot about her. 

Anyway, I am still learning and I do appreciate critique... so thanks!


----------

